# Teichfilter selbstbau



## Teichforum.info (4. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde !
Hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht . 
Bin beim Durchströbern des Web`s auf der Suche nach einer Verbesserung meines seit letzten Juli in Betrieb befinden Biotec 10.1 ( leider nicht so happy mit dem Teil ) auf eine recht Interessante Seite gestoßen . Dort schreibt ein Architekt  wie er mit dem Teichbau angefangen hat und wie er an verschiedenen Teichfiltern aus kostengründen vorbeigegangen ist um selbst an einer Kostengünstigen Variante an einen Teichfilter gekommen ist  .    Nun die Frage an unsere Teichtechnikexperten was haltet ihr von diesen Filter . 

www.architekt-schmitz-neuwied.de

Mich selbst würde dieser Filter eigentlich recht gut ansehn . Alleine von der Kostendifferenz zum Biotec 10 . 

Liebe Grüße Andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

hallo andy,

auch wenn ich das bauteil nicht auf anhieb verstanden habe - so disqualifiziert sich der autor schon alleine durch den einsatz von giftigen kupferteilen als filterstufe !!!

insgesamt würde ich sagen, typisch akademiker, verbaltheoretiker   
denn er schafft es tatsächlich eine sehr einfache sache unnötig zu komplizieren und dies dann auch noch so darzustellen und zu zeichnen daß es FAST gut aussieht.

also eines ist fakt - spätestens wenn der filter zur reinigung ansteht wirst du den architekten verfluchen  

also zumindest meine pers. meinung - vergess es !!!

gruß jürgen

*** such mal im forum einwenig herum - es gibt sooooviel gutes welches einfacher und billiger zu bauen ist und zudem noch funktioniert daß man nicht gezwungen wird, das rad neu zu erfinden


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

Danke Jürgen-b

Das mit dem Kupferstücken ist mir eh auch spanisch vorgekommen  genauso wie das reinigen . Wollte nur mal eure Meinungen hören.

 Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne möglichkeit den Biotec ne kleine Vorreinigunstufe zu verpassen wie glaube ich du gemacht hast mit deinen Biotec 30 .

Lg Andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

Hy Andy,

dann will ich mal auch meinen Senf zu dieser Bauanleitung abgeben

1.) ich mag's nicht wenn man mit mir redet als wär ich ein kleines Kind. In Amerika verkauft man so Bestseller, aber mich vergrault man damit recht schnell. Trotzdem habe ich diesmal leider weitergelesen ;-)

2.) Vortex mit 200l Tonnen? Keine Chance! Allein der Vorschlag ist schon bedenklich genug. Mir sind sogar die 500l Tonnen mit 80cm durchmesser zu klein, erst ab 1m macht es überhaupt Sinn in meinen Augen

3.) Sandfilter in einer TONNE? Allen Ernstes? Wie will er das jemals reinigen? Umkippen und wieder zurückschaufeln? Als Naturfaulpelz bin ich dagegen  Wir reden hier dann wahrscheinlich nicht von 1mal pro Saison sondern 1mal pro Woche. Was ist wenn Du den richtigen Zeitpunkt versäumst? ohne Notüberlauf (hab noch nicht in die Pläne geschaut, vielleicht ist eh einer vorgesehen, in der Anleitung steht aber nichts davon) läuft Dir Dein Teich dann aus

4.) Lavastein und Zeolith ist ok... aber wieviele von uns haben das Glück so wie der Author im Herzen eines Vulkans zu wohnen ?

5.) erklärt mir mal bitte einer den unterschied zwischen Biostufe 1 und 2?
Oder besser gesagt: erklärt bitte dem Author, daß Bakterien keinen Unterschied zwischen Plastik und Zeolith kennen  Wir sprechen hier von den gleichen Bakterien. Einziger Unterschied: poröses Gestein bietet mehr Oberfläche als Plastikrohre, ist aber in der Regel teurer... wenn ich in einem Vulkangebiet leben würde würde ich die PLastikdinger wegwerfen und die zweite Kammer auch mit Lavagestein voll machen.

6.) Kupfer? Äh, ja, genau... hatten wir doch schon mal, die Diskussion, oder? ICH würd's nicht machen  


so, weiter hab ich nicht gelesen, muss auch mal wieder was arbeiten 

Ansonsten kann ich nur Juergens Tipp wiederholen: such mal im Forum herum, wir hatten das Thema wirklich schon seeeehr oft und gut diskutiert

lG
Doogie


----------

